# Hike Steamboat?



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Back in the day it was no problemo. I don't know anymore though. They might be checkin tix at sundown and the lift below BC (can't remember what its called). Good luck though, if you get caught yer bummed. So yeah I guess I would consider that a problem.


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

*stick it to em*

So heres the deal. the best way to do it is off of Burgess creek road. Basically skin up the drainage to the left of the thunderhead lift. You can skin it up to pony. Stay away from the gondi, and thunderhead and you will be fine. Just ski off the upper mtn ans you will be cool. Sundown is fine as well.


----------



## kentv (Apr 3, 2004)

Do you not think that the ski area reads this?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

The ski area security forces are watching everything we say and do on this forum and all the other ski-related forums waiting for scammers to give away our secrets. Actually they're probably not but they likely know the scams after all these years. Years ago I got busted at one of the upper lifts at Breck by a roving team of ticket checkers - fortunately the checker just told me to ski down so I headed down, caught 4-chair and kept an eye out for them after that. Nowdays I think they call the cops for that stuff.

Good luck getting free turns!

-Andy


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

yeah, I don't think it matters if they read this, scams existed before the internet and ski areas knew about them then too...

Most ski areas do spot ticket checking at higher lifts. It's not common, but they do. And when they catch you, who knows? It is a crime (theft of services), but whether they call the cops, I dunno.

As for the skinning, the real question is what they would do if they saw you skinning up. Would they nab you then? Some resorts, Highlands I believe is an example, allow you to skin if you are above a certain point by a certain time.


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

They've never said a word to me, even when going right up the gut. They have better things to do..............


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

However, if you try to "skin" up Snowmass on a mountain bike they'll stop you before you get to the top (so long as it's the Ski Co VP that sees ya). The ski patroller who intercepted me didn't seem to care, but had to follow orders from higher-up. That was a fun ride... :lol:


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Just wear a bright purple one-piece with mirrored Vaurnet glacier glasses. They'll assume you're either French, crazy, or both & leave you the hell alone. Memorize the term "I am the Golden God of Schussing!" in French just in case- repeat it incessently if confronted. 








I would suggest a monoski, but it makes skinning more difficult.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

ha ha ha ha i do believe i would actually like to try that....


----------

